# EL BARRIO CAR CLUB



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*For Those Of You That Coming Out This Saturday To EL BARRIO 20 Year’s Anniversary Party, Don’t Forget Your Club Plaques Being It With You So You Can Take Pictures For The Magazine. Once Again We Are No Longer Selling Tickets, SORRY!*


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt gonna be a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*EL BARRIO CAR CLUB AND I WILL LIKE TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT ARE COMING OUT TO OUR EVENT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT; IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU WE WON'T BE HAVING IT. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!*


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CONGRATS ON YOUR 20 YR!!!!!
MUCH RESPECT FROM SUENOS DIVINOS C.C.!!!!!!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*CONGRATS ON YOUR 20 YR!!!!!
MUCH RESPECT FROM SUENOS DIVINOS C.C.!!!!!!*
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT 


See you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE WILL SEE TOMORROW, HOMIES!!! :biggrin:  TTT!!!


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

24 hr more for the big party r u guys ready to party big :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Nov 13 2009, 10:04 AM~15654335
> *Once Again Thank You All For Tomorrow Event For Getting The Tickets And If It Wasn’t For You We Wouldn’t Be Having It. Hope You All Have Fun And See You All Tomorrow. Thank You Suenos Divinos Love And Respect To You Guys Also!!!
> 
> 
> *


PESADOS C.C. WILL BE THERE SEE YOU HOMIES THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Nov 13 2009, 05:24 PM~15657892
> *24 hr more for the big party  r  u guys ready to party big :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP LOCA THE QUESTION IS R U READY?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ALLWAYS READY BROTHER :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Nov 13 2009, 09:04 AM~15654335
> *Once Again Thank You All For Tomorrow Event For Getting The Tickets And If It Wasn’t For You We Wouldn’t Be Having It. Hope You All Have Fun And See You All Tomorrow. Thank You Suenos Divinos Love And Respect To You Guys Also!!!
> 
> 
> *




thank you 20 years of lowriding is a huge accomplishment. you guys have kept it together thru the good and the bad times.


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Nov 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15660476
> *thank you 20 years of  lowriding is a huge accomplishment. you guys have kept it together thru the good and the bad times.
> *


yeah we have!but we see you tonight homeboy  :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 14 2009, 10:19 AM~15663563
> *yeah we have!but we see you tonight homeboy   :biggrin:
> *


vince comgrats to ur 20th to u n EL BARRIO CC sorry we couldnt attend but our most thoughts go to u guys :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

ORALE "BARRIO" CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BIG 20th. "TOGETHER" C.C. SEND YOU RESPETO, ITS A BIG ACCOMPLISHMENT ALL YOUR EFFORTS ARE PAYING OFF WE THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE. NOS VEMOS AL RATO VATOS LOCOS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

THE BIG DAY IS HERE LEST CELEBRATE 20 YEARS & STILL RIDING STRONG OF EL BARRIO C.C LETS PARTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

At da banquet now man yaw through down!!!! Fucking wish jerry was here in body and not just in spirit. Jerry ur SomosunO bros miss u!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just left tha banquet! God damn best banquet I've been to in a long time!!! Barrio congrats on yaw 20 yrs and an awesome party! Wish yaw another great 20 yrs from yaw SomosunO bros!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Good seeing everyone at the banquet .It was definitely a great place to be last night.Congrats Barrio for the dedication,loyalty and achievements you all have that has taking you to your 20th year anniversary .I got nothing but mad love and respect for all you ...Thank you and the lady's for sharing such a wonderful day .Another great day to keep in our memorie books....Congrats again!


Ecalderon


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!



CONGRATS ON YOUR 20TH :h5:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 14 2009, 10:36 AM~15663651
> *vince  comgrats  to ur 20th  to u n  EL BARRIO CC  sorry  we couldnt  attend  but  our  most  thoughts  go to u guys  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 14 2009, 07:20 PM~15666943
> *At da banquet now man yaw through down!!!! Fucking wish jerry was here in body and not just in spirit. Jerry ur SomosunO bros miss u!
> *


me too homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15668873
> *Just left tha banquet! God damn best banquet I've been to in a long time!!! Barrio congrats on yaw 20 yrs and an awesome party! Wish yaw another great 20 yrs from yaw SomosunO bros!
> *


Thanks homie im glad you guys had a great time. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning Chi-Town!!!I want to thank everyone who came to support and celebrate our event!!Much love goes out to Together CC,Viejitos CC,Somosuno CC,Amistad CC,Rollerz Only CC,E.Calderon & Family,Selective Styles CC,Destiny CC,Pride & Joy CC,Showtime Audio,Il. State Big Body CC,Streetstyles CC,OG4Life CC,Pura Familia CC,Imaginations CC,Psychos CC,SS Cruzers CC,Illusions CC,Old School Members Only CC,Pesados CC,3X Stronger CC,also Pablo and His Girlfriend, and to any other people that i might of missed And Last But Not Least Richie And John from STREETLOW MAGAZINE Thank You! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 15 2009, 12:22 PM~15670499
> *Good morning Chi-Town!!!I want to thank everyone who came to support and celebrate our event!!Much love goes out to Together CC,Viejitos CC,Somosuno CC,Amistad CC,Rollerz Only CC,E.Calderon & Family,Selective Styles CC,Destiny CC,Pride & Joy CC,Showtime Audio,Il. State Big Body CC,Streetstyles CC,OG4Life CC,Pura Familia CC,Imaginations CC,Psychos CC,SS Cruzers CC,Illusions CC,Old School Members Only CC,Pesados CC,3X Stronger CC,also Pablo and His Girlfriend, and to any other people that i might of missed And Last But Not Least Richie And John from STREETLOW MAGAZINE Thank You!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Vince had a great time. Good seeing everyone again


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

PosT theM bAd As PicTUREs HoMie.


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

I would like to Thank each and everyone of you all for coming out & showing your support hopefully you all enjoyed yourselfs we were glad that you all were able to come out & enjoy this special event with us on behalf of all of our members & family i would like to Thank You all again it was a blast!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

On behalf of OLD SCHOOL MEMEBERS ONLY we had a great time . Waiting for the pics to be posted


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

congratz to el barrio 20 years!!!!! gracias vince for everything we had a blast carnal :biggrin:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 15 2009, 11:22 AM~15670499
> *Good morning Chi-Town!!!I want to thank everyone who came to support and celebrate our event!!Much love goes out to Together CC,Viejitos CC,Somosuno CC,Amistad CC,Rollerz Only CC,E.Calderon & Family,Selective Styles CC,Destiny CC,Pride & Joy CC,Showtime Audio,Il. State Big Body CC,Streetstyles CC,OG4Life CC,Pura Familia CC,Imaginations CC,Psychos CC,SS Cruzers CC,Illusions CC,Old School Members Only CC,Pesados CC,3X Stronger CC,also Pablo and His Girlfriend, and to any other people that i might of missed And Last But Not Least Richie And John from STREETLOW MAGAZINE Thank You!
> :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS AGAIN ON YOUR 20TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY REAL GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT THANKS PESADOS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2009, 10:36 AM~15669910
> *Good seeing everyone at the banquet .It was definitely a great place to be last night.Congrats Barrio for the dedication,loyalty and achievements  you all have that has taking you to your 20th year anniversary .I got nothing but mad love and respect for all you ...Thank you and the lady's for sharing such a wonderful day .Another great day to keep in our memorie books....Congrats again!
> Ecalderon
> *



It was nice meeting you Homie. Can't wait to see some of your bad ass photos from last night. I am sure you got some good ones.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 15 2009, 12:22 PM~15670499
> *Good morning Chi-Town!!!I want to thank everyone who came to support and celebrate our event!!Much love goes out to Together CC,Viejitos CC,Somosuno CC,Amistad CC,Rollerz Only CC,E.Calderon & Family,Selective Styles CC,Destiny CC,Pride & Joy CC,Showtime Audio,Il. State Big Body CC,Streetstyles CC,OG4Life CC,Pura Familia CC,Imaginations CC,Psychos CC,SS Cruzers CC,Illusions CC,Old School Members Only CC,Pesados CC,3X Stronger CC,also Pablo and His Girlfriend, and to any other people that i might of missed And Last But Not Least Richie And John from STREETLOW MAGAZINE Thank You!
> :thumbsup:
> *



Had a great time last night. Hopefully everyone made it home safe. Thanks and congrats on the 20 years.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 15 2009, 07:01 PM~15673064
> *It was nice meeting you Homie. Can't wait to see some of your bad ass photos from last night. I am sure you got some good ones.
> *



Monte ,

It was my pleasure .We need to get together and do some shooting around the city .Glad you all had fun .It was a great turn-out.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't take too many photos last night but I did do lots of dancing. For those you you who couldn't make it, here a few pixs from last night.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2009, 08:13 PM~15673185
> *Monte ,
> 
> It was my pleasure .We need to get together and do some shooting around the city .Glad you all had fun .It was a great turn-out.
> *


Sure thing. Where do you stay at? Northside, southside??? I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 15 2009, 07:22 PM~15673242
> *I didn't take too many photos last night but I did do lots of dancing. For those you you who couldn't make it, here a few pixs from last night.
> 
> 
> ...


I know you didnt take alot of pictures cause you was getting down on the dance floor :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: 

Great pictures monte .Keep them coming bro !


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15673258
> *I know you didnt take alot of pictures cause you was getting down on the dance floor  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie. I really want to see some of yours....


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 15 2009, 06:03 PM~15673089
> *Had a great time last night. Hopefully everyone made it home safe. Thanks and congrats on the 20 years.
> *



didnt know you were there. we need to meet someday


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Nov 15 2009, 11:22 AM~15670499
> *Good morning Chi-Town!!!I want to thank everyone who came to support and celebrate our event!!Much love goes out to Together CC,Viejitos CC,Somosuno CC,Amistad CC,Rollerz Only CC,E.Calderon & Family,Selective Styles CC,Destiny CC,Pride & Joy CC,Showtime Audio,Il. State Big Body CC,Streetstyles CC,OG4Life CC,Pura Familia CC,Imaginations CC,Psychos CC,SS Cruzers CC,Illusions CC,Old School Members Only CC,Pesados CC,3X Stronger CC,also Pablo and His Girlfriend, and to any other people that i might of missed And Last But Not Least Richie And John from STREETLOW MAGAZINE Thank You!
> :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS TO OUR FRIENDS OF EL BARRIO ON THIER 20TH ANNV.! WE WERE HAPPY TO CELEBRATE IT WITH YOU. WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND WISH EL BARRIO C.C. MANY MORE! TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Nov 15 2009, 11:43 PM~15675466
> *didnt know you were there. we need to meet someday
> *


I hope to be at the toy drive in a few weeks. Are u planning to attend?


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2009, 08:36 AM~15669910
> *Good seeing everyone at the banquet .It was definitely a great place to be last night.Congrats Barrio for the dedication,loyalty and achievements  you all have that has taking you to your 20th year anniversary .I got nothing but mad love and respect for all you ...Thank you and the lady's for sharing such a wonderful day .Another great day to keep in our memorie books....Congrats again!
> Ecalderon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 15 2009, 09:02 AM~15670019
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> CONGRATS ON YOUR 20TH  :h5:
> *


THANKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Nov 15 2009, 11:53 AM~15671000
> *Thanks Vince had a great time. Good seeing everyone again
> *


IM GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 15 2009, 03:04 PM~15672065
> *On behalf of OLD SCHOOL MEMEBERS ONLY we had a great time . Waiting for the pics to be posted
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2009, 04:56 PM~15672635
> *congratz to el barrio 20 years!!!!! gracias vince for everything we had a blast carnal :biggrin:
> *


THANKS AND THANKS FOR COMING OUT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Nov 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15672978
> *CONGRATS AGAIN ON YOUR 20TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY REAL GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT THANKS  PESADOS C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!AND THANKS FOR COMING :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 15 2009, 06:03 PM~15673089
> *Had a great time last night. Hopefully everyone made it home safe. Thanks and congrats on the 20 years.
> *


IM GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 15 2009, 10:24 PM~15675955
> *CONGRATS TO OUR FRIENDS OF EL BARRIO ON THIER 20TH ANNV.! WE WERE HAPPY TO CELEBRATE IT WITH YOU. WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND WISH EL BARRIO C.C. MANY MORE! TTT! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!AND IM GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*YES I WOULD LOVE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND WE ALL HAD FUN AND ONCE AGAIN IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU ALL WE WOULDN'T HAVE IT BUT WE DID. THE AFTER AFTER WAS GOOD ALSO. WE HAD IMAGINATIONS CAR CLUB, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE CAR CLUB, AND EL BARRIO CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE STILL PARTYING TILL 5AM. BUT ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL AND WE LIKE A BIG HAPPY FAMILY. LOW RIDING FOR LIFE.  *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

As requested from vince....


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15682642
> *As requested from vince....
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 oRaLe .ThAt is FiRme bArRiO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BaD as FlIcA aS ALwaYS CaldERoN


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Nov 16 2009, 06:33 PM~15683192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS BIBBS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

WAZ UP GUYS :wave: JUST WANNA TELL YOU GUYS THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT IT MEANT ALOT TO ALL OF US FROM BARRIO THAT OUR CLOSE LOWRIDING FRIENDS CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US AND SHARE A VERY SPECIAL EVENT TO US IN MANY DIFFERENT WAYS. 2O YEARS IS A LONG TIME AND THANK GOD THAT WE HAVE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP WHAT MY UNCLE STARTED GOING. THANK YOU FOR ALL THE WISHES YOU GUYS HAVE GIVEN US IT REALLY MEANS ALOT. GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND TAKE CARE AND SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT EVENT.


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2009, 06:43 PM~15682642
> *As requested from vince....
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 09:42 PM~15684624
> *TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 08:42 PM~15684624
> *TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:
> *


ORALE WILL NICE PICS HOMIE KEEP POSTING THEM UP SHOW THAT LOWRIDER UNITY
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15682642
> *As requested from vince....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Nov 16 2009, 05:33 PM~15683192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 07:42 PM~15684624
> *TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:
> *


GREAT PICS WILL!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 08:42 PM~15684624
> *TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for sharing will.Great pictures bro.


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Good morning familia. Firme flicas Stranger. We had a blast this past weekend. One more CONGRATS to Barrio on their 20th!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Nov 16 2009, 06:28 PM~15682512
> *YES I WOULD LOVE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND WE ALL HAD FUN AND ONCE AGAIN IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU ALL WE WOULDN'T HAVE IT BUT WE DID. THE AFTER AFTER WAS GOOD ALSO. WE HAD IMAGINATIONS CAR CLUB, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE CAR CLUB, AND EL BARRIO CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE STILL PARTYING TILL 5AM. BUT ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL AND WE LIKE A BIG HAPPY FAMILY. LOW RIDING FOR LIFE.
> *




We had a good time at the banquet and at the after party, once again congratulations on you 20th anniversary.


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854+Nov 17 2009, 10:34 AM~15689703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU GUYS IM GLAD YOU GUYS ENJOYED YOURSELVES :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

NiCe FlkAs StReETsTyLe.We wAnT mORE :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep them coming will :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 17 2009, 07:29 PM~15696214
> *Keep them coming will  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :worship: lEtS sEe tHe ReST oF tHE NiGHt :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 16 2009, 06:54 AM~15677690
> *I hope to be at the toy drive in a few weeks. Are u planning to attend?
> *



yes i gotta work till 6 so im hoping to be there by 7-730


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 09:55 AM~15701789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK AS USUAL, MAGIC! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

LIKE ALWAYS ANOTHER BAD ASS PICTURE FROM MR. CALDERON NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*BARRIO CONGRATULATIONS ON 20 YRS!!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2009, 05:43 PM~15682642
> *As requested from vince....
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIC! waitin to see more!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Nov 18 2009, 02:59 PM~15705172
> *LIKE ALWAYS ANOTHER BAD ASS PICTURE FROM  MR. CALDERON  NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x3 BaD As VatO


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:18 PM~15705398
> *PICS WALLY!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 18 2009, 09:55 AM~15701789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks chi...Did you get my message with the price quote?


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 03:32 PM~15705541
> *
> Thanks chi...Did you get my message with the price quote?
> 
> ...


tHAtS A BeAuTiFiLl PiCtURe VaTo .BeaTIFuLL :0 

i Pm YoU bAcK


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 17 2009, 06:33 PM~15695537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM i look good dancing!lol :biggrin: GREAT PICS WILL!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 08:55 AM~15701789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 18 2009, 03:18 PM~15705398
> *BARRIO CONGRATULATIONS ON 20 YRS!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!Nice pics homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Love this image !!! Vince ,I will need to get you to sign a release form to use it on my web site :biggrin: :thumbsup: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 05:02 PM~15706519
> *Love this image !!! Vince ,I will need to get you to sign a release form to use it on my web site  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


CaRnaL YoUr AmaZiN .oTrA pHoTO eRmoSA :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 18 2009, 06:12 PM~15706634
> *CaRnaL YoUr AmaZiN .oTrA pHoTO eRmoSA  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank's man.Just doing the work that i love .Yeah i love how i capture that moment.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice pics homie!!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*DAMN THEY ALL SWEET!*


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 05:02 PM~15706519
> *Love this image !!! Vince ,I will need to get you to sign a release form to use it on my web site  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


let me know were to sign


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by House_50+Nov 19 2009, 05:25 PM~15717587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool....Ill bring you the sheet :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

OUR BEST WISHES TO ALL "EL BARRIO" CLUB MEMBERS. EVERY ONE OF YOU MADE A DIFERENCE AND ACCOMPLISHED 20YRS OF LOWRIDING. IT TAKES DEDICATION AND LOYALTY TO HAVE THE RESPECT YOU ALL HAVE EARNED. "ITS A LIFESTYLE NOT A HOBBY." WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND UNFORGETABLE MEMORIES. TOGETHER C.C. GRACIAS POR TODO. :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

OK COOL AND THANKS!





> Thank you house
> Freddie,what's up bro.glad you like the pictures.I have some more but ill save them for the anniversary cd ill have for you all.


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, beto64ss

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15756946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Big Will!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is an update on OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th year anniversary banquet in summer 2010. The date for the banquet is scheduled for September 18, 2010. The banquet is scheduled to take place inside Soldiers Field in downtown Chicago. We also will be displaying cars inside the banquet area by the 50 yard line box seat area. Depending on the space availability we should have room for 20 to 40 cars to be put on display. We will be asking the Clubs who attend the banquet to put their best of the best on display. We want to keep it one car per club due to limited space and is not limited to just Chicago clubs. So, all you all out of state clubs show us what you got. Hope to see everyone there and more details will be posted soon. Oh yea Vince you think you guys can bust out Jerry's car for the banquet? :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762989
> *Here is an update on OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th year anniversary banquet in summer 2010.  The date for the banquet is scheduled for September 18, 2010. The banquet is scheduled to take place inside Soldiers Field in downtown Chicago. We also will be displaying cars inside the banquet area by the 50 yard line box seat area. Depending on the space availability we should have room for 20 to 40 cars to be put on display. We will be asking the Clubs who attend the banquet to put their best of the best on display. We want to keep it one car per club due to limited space and is not limited to just Chicago clubs. So, all you all out of state clubs show us what you got. Hope to see everyone there and more details will be posted soon. Oh yea Vince you think you guys can bust out Jerry's car for the banquet?  :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Nov 23 2009, 05:53 PM~15757019
> *TTT
> *


PINCHE BETO :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 25 2009, 11:10 PM~15784759
> *PINCHE BETO  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15784759
> *PINCHE BETO  :biggrin:
> *


QUE PINCHE SPANISHFLY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 16 2009, 07:42 PM~15684624
> *TO BE CONTINUED!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Dec 5 2009, 06:08 AM~15878975
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds+Dec 5 2009, 07:08 AM~15878975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yes:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

VIEJITOS WERE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

P E S A D O S C. C.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, guacamole61

:wave: uffin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Dec 3 2009, 09:08 PM~15863726
> *:h5:
> *


 :x: BETO


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Banquet pics are now on our updated website http://www.elbarriocarclub.com/


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

PIG ROAST SEASON HAS BEGUN. BOOK YOUR DATES SEND ME A PM. PARTIES,CAR SHOWS, PICNICS YOU NAME THE OCCASION AND WE WILL BE THERE.PIC WAS TAKEN BY ERIK HOWARD.


----------

